# 6D Mark II speculation...



## K (Feb 4, 2015)

What could the specs be for the 6D2?

One way to speculate is to base it off of previous trends and behavior by Canon. I love the 6D, but Canon neutered it to protect the 5D3. That will continue to the case.

The 6D line is supposed to be the entry level FF for Canon. Some say it's going up market. Perhaps, but how much can it go up without hurting its own sales? The current 6D was over $2K at release. If it goes higher, who will want to spend that much and not go all the way to the 5D4? Those who can, will just get the 5D4, those who can't just won't buy a 6D2 at all.


I think it will stay in the same price range.

What about no 6D2 at all? I doubt it. Canon's lineup will then consist of several consumer grade crop cameras to a huge jump to a pro-grade body, crop sensor 7D2 at $1,800, then to another jump to 5DS and 5D4 cameras running over $3,300.


Let's look at the past:

The 6D is in many ways similar to the 5D2, but with a better sensor. Almost the same AF, resolution, speed, and one card slot. 6D is a little better overall though. However, it was the equal in sensor IQ to the 5D3.


If this pattern continues, the 6D2 should be similar to the 5D3 in most ways, but with a better sensor likely the same as the 5D4. Only difference would be one card slot, and they couldn't possibly give it the 61 point AF system. The 61 point system is just too good, and whatever the 5D4 has, it will NOT be leaps and bounds better. Figure, Canon wanted to protect the 5D3 to the degree that they gave the 6D 11 lousy points with only 1 cross type. They'll do the same to protect the potential 5D4 market who doesn't care about video. And don't say it was cost cutting measure. There are lower cost crop cameras with better AF from Canon!


Autofocus: Better than 11 points, inferior to the 61 point system. If I had to guess, they'll go lower than higher. 19 points. Something that will yield the same let-down, deflating, unimpressed feeling in everyone - making many long for a 5D4 instead. No intelligent tracking.

Articulating touch screen. This is an 'up market' feature LOL. Adds cost to the camera right? 

Better sensor with similar MP (24 or less). Like the previous generation, Canon is OK with it being as good as the 5D series on low-light and DR. This makes the non-high megapixel still shooters happy.

1080 video that is slightly better than 5D3. Absolutely no 4K. No dual pixel.

One card slot - Canon's way of deterring non-video shooting pros from saving money by skipping the 5D4. Likely an SD card too. Canon says that is what consumers mostly use. True, but they're doing it more to deter pros who like the speed and reliability of CF and who have a collection of CF, not because they really care to make it more appealing to consumers. Whomever drops over $2K on a body, isn't going to gripe about the few dollars more for CF. 

No more than 6 fps. 5 is more likely.


The only thing in my view that can cause pressure to improve those specs would be competition from Nikon, but that is unlikely because Canon didn't care that the D600 had several better specs than the 6D. 

People are already lining up the D750 to the 5D3, and that is embarrassing for Canon, regardless that the 5D3 is 3 years old and the D750 is new. The D750 is a lower tier camera, and at lower tier price. The 5D4 will have to be better than it in all areas. That leaves the 6D2 to sorta compete with it, but again - Canon seems to care more about the 6D not competing with their own cameras than with competing with Nikon.

D750 has great autofocus - reviews say as good as 810 and the 810's is a match for the 5D3. For the 6D2 to match that, it would also need the 61 point system - no way because of the 5D4 which is probably getting the 65 point system.

D750 is 6.5 fps. We don't know what the 5D4 is going to have, but if it is a modest increase, it will be 7, if it is proportional increase like from the mark 2 to the mark 3, then it should be 8. Either way, a 6.5 fps 6D2 is too close.


----------



## e17paul (Feb 4, 2015)

I think that much of that will come true. The 6D when released was close in spec and price to the 5D2 at its discounted final sell off price. 6D2 will borrow much from the 5d3 once the new 5D 4 and S range has settled down

The only things that may tempt me to upgrade from 6D to 6D2 would be a touchscreen and dual card slots. Otherwise the money is better spent on lenses or lighting.


----------



## Fotofanten (Feb 4, 2015)

Good thread! 

As i posted earlier, I personally hope they ditch the metal alloy in the body in favour of something lighter like polycarbonate or carbon fibre, and improve the weather sealing. A ultra light, affordable landscape beast with minimal frills. For hiking landscape photographers I would argue that *grams *is the most important specification, right after file quality. ISO 25 or less with no DR punishment would be awesome too.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

Fotofanten said:


> Good thread!
> 
> As i posted earlier, I personally hope they ditch the metal alloy in the body in favour of something lighter like polycarbonate or carbon fibre, and improve the weather sealing. A ultra light, affordable landscape beast with minimal frills. For hiking landscape photographers I would argue that *grams *is the most important specification, right after file quality. ISO 25 or less with no DR punishment would be awesome too.



Yes! Canon would be very wise to make a Rebel sized and weight FF camera for people who just want something compact but with high image quality. I would buy it for sure. Even the 6D is much heavier and stronger than it needs to be. The A7 series is a good start, but EVF and poor battery life can be annoying. I hate the idea of using battery power just to look through the lens. It defeats the whole point when you have to carry 10 batteries for a long hiking trip.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

K said:


> Autofocus: Better than 11 points, inferior to the 61 point system. If I had to guess, they'll go lower than higher. 19 points.



I don't see why people are so obsessed with the number of af points for a camera like the 6d - it's isn't and won't be made for tracking. And unless your screen is plastered with af points you have to do a bit of focus & recompose anyway. I'd rather have 11 full cross points than a higher number on the spec sheet.



K said:


> The only thing in my view that can cause pressure to improve those specs would be competition from Nikon, but that is unlikely because Canon didn't care that the D600 had several better specs than the 6D.



Indeed, basically even a 6d2 with minor improved specs will continue to sell itself as it's the "cheapest" Canon ff version - just a bit better af system will make many people upgrade. Canon marketing just has to arbitrarily decide what features to add or cripple and then attach a price tag to it. I don't see a 6d2 going anywhere near "pro" 5d3 territory.


----------



## siegsAR (Feb 4, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> I don't see why people are so obsessed with the number of af points for a camera like the 6d - it's isn't and won't be made for tracking. And unless your screen is plastered with af points you have to do a bit of focus & recompose anyway. *I'd rather have 11 full cross points than a higher number on the spec sheet.*


With -3 ev focusing already, Canon could just make all the 11 af points cross-type and call it the 6DMk2. They don't even need to change the body, just the label, lol.

I seriously hoped they tweak the gps' battery drain though.


----------



## Machaon (Feb 4, 2015)

K said:


> The 6D is in many ways similar to the 5D2, but with a better sensor. Almost the same AF, resolution, speed, and one card slot. 6D is a little better overall though. However, it was the equal in sensor IQ to the 5D3.
> 
> If this pattern continues, the 6D2 should be similar to the 5D3 in most ways, but with a better sensor likely the same as the 5D4. Only difference would be one card slot, and they couldn't possibly give it the 61 point AF system. The 61 point system is just too good, and whatever the 5D4 has, it will NOT be leaps and bounds better.



I agree with much of what you say.

The way I read things, Canon's marketers have identified the market's price point for an entry-level FF body. So I don't think that the price will change much.

The 6DII will inherit a lot of what the 5DIII offered. Rumours are that the 6D didn't perform as well in the market as expected, so the feature set will need to increase somewhat to realise expectations and draw buyers up the product chain.

I wouldn't write anything off from the spec sheet just yet, until we know what the 5D Mark IV is going to be all about. If it's just an incremental evolution of the 5DIII then perhaps the 6DII will be a more modest product.

However, if the 5D Mark IV introduces some new kick-arse sensor and improved AF magic then its value proposition may be so far above anything that currently exists that the 6DII will have more latitude. (There is much more development potential in AF than just the number of points available.)

It's just hard to know how the 1D and 5D (non-S) product lines are going to develop this year, and everything rolls downhill from there.

In any case, they're all going to be great cameras, well suited to their respective niches.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's what I think: 

The sensor will be around 22-24mp, we'll only see a modest increase as Canon is creating 2 new high mp cameras. I think the sensor will be Canon made and not Sony. They would want to get it out for as cheap as possible since it is their 'affordable' full frame model, so it makes sense that they'll use their own sensors and I would be surprised if it didn't have dual pixel tech. 

For the AF I'd be happy with 11 all cross types points and I think we might see something like this or an increase to around 17. Whilst I don't disagree completely with the notion that the 6dmkiii could replace the 5dmkiii [like the 6d replaced the 5dmkii] I really can't see them putting anything near a 61 point AF in it.... but I'd be happy to be proved wrong!

FPS, my bet is 5 whilst hoping for 6. IMO, anything over 6 is unrealistic. The 5dmkiv will probably be placed around 8 to protect 1d series, so expecting 7 or 8 on the 6dmkii is not going to happen.

Wifi and GPs I think are dead certs, as the 6d already has them.

Touch and swivel screen: Touch screen makes a lot of sense, especially if the sensor is dual pixel. I don't know why it's not on the 7dmkii but i'd expect to see it on a 6dmkii. I'm 50/50 on the swivel screen, Canon has yet to place one on their upper end bodies so I'm not sure if we'll see one on the 6dmkii. However they may include one to keep pace with the Nikon D750 and i'd love to see one included.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

siegsAR said:


> I seriously hoped they tweak the gps' battery drain though.



I'm surprised you're having a problem with that - imho the gps battery usage is surprisingly low, though I don't know how fast update intervals are as I'm using mostly using 1 minute. With Magic Lantern, you can even have gps auto-disabled on camera off so you don't get a dead camera the next day if you forgot it to do it yourself.


----------



## Fotofanten (Feb 4, 2015)

How about a 6DS R! To prevent more Canon landscape photoraphers from getting the Sony A7R. That could make sense, right?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 4, 2015)

The 6D is marketed towards advanced amateurs and high-end consumer photographers as a travel/landscape camera. It is not intended for serious professional work and as a result lacks certain features like a-wide-spread-of -cross-type-AF-points, dual memory-card slots, 100% viewfinder coverage ...etc.

I expect the 6D mark-II would cater to the same market segment and would be designed for the same intended purpose. Here is how I think it will be limited:

98% viewfinder coverage
maximum frame rate
durability
single card slot
narrower spread of the AF array
Fewer dual cross-type AF points
Video codecs
Video resolutions

*I would like to see 6D Mark-II - Casual/Landscape/Travel (Target price $2,200)*
High Resolution DPAF CMOS sensor
Maximum Resolution: 39.4 Megapixels (7692 x 5124)
Native ISO range: 64-25,600 
Expanded ISO range: 32-102,400
Continuous shooting speed: 3.5fps (rated for 100,000 actuations)
Autofocus Array: 41pt AF (all cross-type)
Centre AF point is high precision dual-cross-type with f/2.8 lenses
Memory Card: SD-U3/U1 compatible
Articulating touch LCD
Wifi 802.11ac
GPS + Compass
2560x1440 @24/25/30p
1920x1080 @24/25/30/50/60p
1280x720 @24/25/30/50/60/100/120p


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 4, 2015)

I am basically happy with the 6D but equally would like to see the following:-

Biggest wish - MORE DR at least two stops

19 point AF as the 7D had

Smaller body BUT still weather sealed to the same degree

7D type toggle (its quicker & easier to use) 

100% viewfinder (no viewfinder should be less than 100% for a camera in its price bracket)

Don't lose either the Wi-Fi or GPS

Otherwise happy.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> I am basically happy with the 6D but equally would like to see the following:-
> 
> Biggest wish - MORE DR at least two stops
> 
> ...



I would like to see lighter weight, swivel screen, and dual SD card slots. Many people use it for wedding work and for my landscapes, I would want dual cards for duplicating my image files when I spend a lot of time and money to travel somewhere. Having an SD card go out would be devastating. 

Nikon sure is making hard to stay with Canon as they are offering just about everything we want in the D750, which in some time will be very acceptable in price. The color output from the D750 is incredible too. Much better than any previous Nikon of late, IMO.


----------



## tat3406 (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope Canon put a full frame sensor with better high ISO performance in 70D body(DPAF, more focus point, swivel screen)
add in EC in auto ISO M mode, in body intervalometer.


----------



## emag (Feb 5, 2015)

6Da anyone?


----------



## Ruined (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm going with:
Current 6D, but add 5D3 AF.


----------



## Crosswind (Feb 5, 2015)

K said:


> I don't see a 6d2 going anywhere near "pro" 5d3 territory.



Me too, except for the high ISO performance 



emag said:


> 6Da anyone?



You have my money!



siegsAR said:


> With -3 ev focusing already, Canon could just make all the 11 af points cross-type and call it the 6DMk2. They don't even need to change the body, just the label, lol.



...or what about -4 EV AF (just the center one) 8) 



Ruined said:


> I'm going with:
> Current 6D, but add 5D3 AF.



So you want a less sensitive AF than the 6D (5DIII has only -2EV if I'm not wrong), or do you mean the number of AF-points?



PhotographyFirst said:


> Yes! Canon would be very wise to make a Rebel sized and weight FF camera for people who just want something compact but with high image quality. I would buy it for sure. Even the 6D is much heavier and stronger than it needs to be.



This is so true. One can only dream that something like this happens in the near future... 
Does anyone expect a 6D mark II to be smaller in some way?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 5, 2015)

emag said:


> 6Da anyone?


Only if it's backed by a sensor equal or better than the A7s. If not, then why bother?

Also, if they are going the xx Da route they should make the camera mirrorless. What is the point of a mirror when you use the camera for astrophotography? Your subject is dark and the camera will be at an awkward angle. A smaller body means less windage. And a lighter body means easier balancing on a telescope. Mirrorless seems a more logical design approach for a xx Da camera.


----------



## candyman (Feb 5, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! Canon would be very wise to make a Rebel sized and weight FF camera for people who just want something compact but with high image quality. I would buy it for sure. Even the 6D is much heavier and stronger than it needs to be.
> ...



I must say I use my 6D a lot with my 35 f/2 and 50 f/1,4 or 16-35. Bigger lenses go on my 5D MK3
But still, I hope they keep the same size for the 6D MK2 and not smaller. Not for my hands and not to mess up the balance with the lenses


----------



## Fotofanten (Feb 5, 2015)

candyman said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > PhotographyFirst said:
> ...



I agree with your size argument. It doesnt have to be any smaller. But there are lots of weight savings to be had if they replace the metal build with something lighter. For me personally, the appeal of mirrorless lies solely in the potential weigth reduction. For comparison:

Canon 6D + 16-35 f/4L IS : 1385 grams
Sony A7R + Sony FE 16-35mm f/4 ZA OSS: 983 grams


----------



## candyman (Feb 5, 2015)

Fotofanten said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Crosswind said:
> ...




I don't have experience with the Sony A7R + Sony FE 16-35mm f/4 ZA OSS: 983 grams 
So I can't compare. I do have exprience with a Rebel - I assume this is the size smaller than 6D (which can be compared to 70d). For me, so personally, I like the 6D size also as a light travelcamera


----------



## e17paul (Feb 5, 2015)

candyman said:


> Fotofanten said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



I'm expecting the 6D2 to be the same build and weight as the current model, but a lighter weight cheaper alternative to join the range. 

Neither will be as compact as the A7 or as small as a Rebel. The mirrorless possibility would be the biggest announcement since 1987, requiring a whole new line of lenses.

A new line of lenses was mentioned in an interview with Canon recently.....


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

e17paul said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Fotofanten said:
> ...



They can get a Rebel sized FF if they just went with EVF mirrorless and kept the same lens flange distance. No new lenses would be needed.


----------



## BPLOL (Feb 5, 2015)

I remember when people said the 6D would be a yearly Rebel series. LOL.

Having the 6D for two years, It really doesn't do anything wrong for what I use (events, advertising, people), and even in action I can manage to get a few keepers. Also, I really appreciated the GPS and WiFi, and used them a lot more than I was expecting.

I think Canon will sell the 5DIII along with the 5DIV for sometime.

My wishes:

- If a 6DII comes along, it needs to have the same quality as the 5DIV for sure.
The 6D and 5DIII were mostly equal (kudos to the 6D for having less banding).

- Also, the AF points need to be at least as precise as the 6D (more than the 7D/70D, since sometimes I hear people complaining about it)

- Touch, no flip-out, DPAF

Do that, and maybe I will upgrade once the 6DIII arrives


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 5, 2015)

My predictions:

*Sensor:*
5D4 - 24+MP (maybe up to 28MP to eclipse the D750)
6D2 - 22MP from the 5D3

*Focus:*
5D4 - 65 all cross like the 7D2
6D2 - 19 all cross (probably dual cross centre on both)
Both get DPAF for Live View as it seems to be the way they are going.

*FPS:*
5D4 - 7-8FPS to beat the D750
6D2 - 5-6 FPS like the 5D3

*Video:*
5D4 - 4K
6D2 - 1080P60

*Camera Back:*
5D4 - Glass Screen
6D2 - Touch/Swivel Screen

5D4 - Joystick and new toggle from 7D2
6D2 - Maybe adds joystick from 5D3

*WiFi/GPS:*
5D4 - WiFi
6D2 - WiFi/GPS

*Processor:*
5D4 - Dual Digic 6
6D2 - Single Digic 6 (maybe 6+)

*Memory Card:*
5D4 - 1CF + 1SD
6D2 - 2SD (I'm going out on a limb with this one. Probably only 1SD)

*Viewfinder:*
5D4 - 100%
6D2 - 98%

I think the 6D2 finally adds a headphone jack and both cameras get uncompressed HDMI output. Not sure how the 5D4 will handle 4K output as I don't think they would have space for dual HDMI output. It may be a coincidence that this generation (Mark IV) coincides with 4K capability but I think its is a happy coincidence. I bet they announce the 4K capable 5D Mark IV at NAB in April.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

BPLOL said:


> I remember when people said the 6D would be a yearly Rebel series. LOL.



No way - the real experts (read: me) said that Canon just put the 6d on the market because they had to counter the Nikon d600 "entry ff", and unless they're losing money with the 6d they won't update it but try to upsell.



BPLOL said:


> and even in action I can manage to get a *few* keepers.



Right, the 6d really teaches you a zen-like tolerance for frustration . It's just a pity that is only rated for 100k shutter cycles, I essentially take two exposures of every potential keeper in case the af screws up and already arrived at 70k with wildlife.


----------



## mrzero (Feb 5, 2015)

Please, Canon. Just add some more AF points, several/many/most of which cross-type at 2.8, add NFC, and a second card slot (CF or SD, I don't care which). And don't remove the GPS or wifi. 

Anything else would just be gravy for me.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 5, 2015)

Interesting - I use the 6D as a landscape / macro / non-bird small wildlife / night camera, which means that most of the time I am using manual focus on Live view or with focus confirmation light. It has been a good camera for me.


----------



## andrewflo (Feb 5, 2015)

My guess is something similar to a 70D mixed with a lessened down version of the 5DIV rumored specs:

• Full frame sensor 20-24mp
• DPAF
• Swivel articulating touch screen
• 19 point AF all cross-type
• Single SD card slot
• Mic input, no headphone output
• 1080p60 but same moire/aliasing underperformance as current 6D/70D
• No 4K
• WiFi/GPS/NFC(?)
• <100% viewfinder coverage
• ISO 100-51,200 (expandable 50-204,800)
• 4-6 fps
• No thumb joystick
• No clean HDMI output


----------



## Spiros Zaharakis (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually I would really love to see the 6D as is, shrunk into EOS SL1/D100 size, being the smallest FF DSLR and competing with Sonys FF mirrorless cameras without changing anything.


----------



## Coolhandchuck (Feb 5, 2015)

I would like to see a body solely dedicated to still photography. With the removal of the video functions, hopefully canon would add more still functions without an increase in cost. I have never taken a video with my dslr and I am sure that there others out there like me.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

Coolhandchuck said:


> I would like to see a body solely dedicated to still photography. With the removal of the video functions, hopefully canon would add more still functions without an increase in cost. I have never taken a video with my dslr and I am sure that there others out there like me.



Me neither - but it's no good, and the video removal has been suggested again and again.

It's simply that the video functions and live view are a "free" addon as they're inside their standard digic processors. Producing a simplified "stills" version probably would increase r&d cost, not decrease it - never mind saving some cents of licensing fees (if at all). On the 6d, the video already is as basic and bad (moiré, no raw video) as they could make it.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Coolhandchuck said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see a body solely dedicated to still photography. With the removal of the video functions, hopefully canon would add more still functions without an increase in cost. I have never taken a video with my dslr and I am sure that there others out there like me.
> ...



It could be argued that the 5D3 was given too strong of an AA filter to make the video better. In such case it has a very real drawback to guys doing stills only. The 5D2 had a much weaker AA filter and needed less sharpening in post than the 5D3. 

I don't mind video on my cameras, and sometimes use it for casual fun, or to record shot notes with the audio. But if the camera stills suffer because of it, I'm not down with that, and neither some other people.


----------



## TeT (Feb 5, 2015)

at worst the 6DII will have the 19pt cross type 2.8 which is leaps and bounds over what it has now...


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2015)

K said:


> The 6D is in many ways similar to the 5D2, but with a better sensor. Almost the same AF, resolution, speed, and one card slot. 6D is a little better overall though. However, it was the equal in sensor IQ to the 5D3.



At least in terms of noise/banding the 6D has a better sensor than the 5D3, which is largely why when I decided I didn't need both I sold my 5DIII rather than my 6D. 

I don't think the 6D needs much improving - faster shutter speed would be nice, as would more AF points covering a higher proportion of the screen (to more easily avoid focus-recompose issues) and a sensor with even better noise performance, but I'm not sure what other changes I would benefit from given how I use cameras. What I would really like to see is something quite different: a mirrorless rival to, say, the Sony a7II. If Canon did that I would buy one immediately, but presumably they won't. 

I'll leave speculation as to what Canon would do differently if a 6DII emerges to others, especially since so many features in cameras these days don't interest me in the least (I have zero interest in video, GPS, WiFi, sports, BIF etc.). But it's probably safe to assume they'll change the AF in some non-trivial way.


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 5, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> My guess is something similar to a 70D mixed with a lessened down version of the 5DIV rumored specs:
> 
> • Full frame sensor 20-24mp
> • DPAF
> ...



I don't agree about the headphone jack. Anything that isn't a Rebel should have it and it's an easy addition. All the changes to the 6D can come straight from the parts pin of products they already have. They could even use the sensor and AF from the 5D3 and dumb it down if they wanted less points. Cheaper than developing a new one.


----------



## bereninga (Feb 5, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> My guess is something similar to a 70D mixed with a lessened down version of the 5DIV rumored specs:
> 
> • Full frame sensor 20-24mp
> • DPAF
> ...



I pretty much agree w/ this BUT:
No articulating screen

PLUS:
Digic 6+ processor


----------



## TeT (Feb 5, 2015)

i would like the articulating touch screen. I would really like the programable touch screen.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 5, 2015)

I imagine it will be a cross between the current 6D and the 5D3.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd be happy if they just added AF points, made them all cross type, stayed with the same great sensor, maybe with DPAF


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 6, 2015)

I hope they move to Digic 7 for the 6D II and 5d IV. Adding SD USH-II and USB 3. 

5d III auto-focus and other features slightly less than MP than 5d IV. I hope it adds an articulating screen and the shutter that can do 1/8000 second.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

Single Digic 6 will still be plenty for a 6D type camera. We might see Dual Digic 6+ or Digic 7 CPUs in the 1DX2 next to a Digic 5 for AF and other processes, like they do now in the 1DX


----------



## Crosswind (Feb 6, 2015)

TeT said:


> i would like the articulating touch screen. I would really like the programable touch screen.



yea absolutely, as I expect the 6d ii to be _some kind _of answer to nikon's d750. 
I think it'd be a let-down if it doesn't feature a tilt-able screen at least (without touch).

And Sonys ff mirrorless can only be answered by canon ff mirrorless (which will happen sooner or later), and not with a 6d ii.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> yea absolutely, as I expect the 6d ii to be _some kind _of answer to nikon's d750.



The answer will that Canon think they don't need an answer for the d750 feature/price "value". They'll get away just fine with providing something way below the d610 to keep people from changing their system to Sonikon. No doubt Canon will provide a stellar 5d4 though, if you have the cash to buy it.


----------



## Crosswind (Feb 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> No doubt Canon will provide a stellar 5d4 though, if you have the cash to buy it.



Yes i could, but i don't want to spend money on something that i don't really need. That's the reason i bought myself a 6d and not something 'better'. If the 6d ii won't feature significantly improved high iso performance and at least a tilt-able screen i wouldn't buy it. It's that simple.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 6, 2015)

Even the new Canon 760D has 19 AF points this is where Canon handicapped the 6d as a general photography tool for the occational airshow or safari trip. 

What we do likely know is it will have a sensor based on current Canon tech rather than a new breed of sensor if the camera comes in 2015 as the 5DS & 5DS R are not coming out until late May in Europe & June in the US.


----------



## Crosswind (Feb 6, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> What we do likely know is it will have a sensor based on current Canon tech rather than a new breed of sensor if the camera comes in 2015 as the 5DS & 5DS R are not coming out until late May in Europe & June in the US.



Is it even realistic to think that the 6d might come out in 2015? When looking at the interval between the 7d and 7d ii, it's pretty "shocking" how long it can take the slow moving giant to bring out it's next child. Somehow I cannot believe that the 6d ii will show up in 2015. 

5ds R - late may 2015
5d IV - Q4 2015
6D II - Q1-Q2 2016

??


----------

